# moonlights



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

i was wondering if anybody has this setup on there tank? pics? worth it?

http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/ordering/li...r2solutions.htm


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

I dont have this set nor pics, but i got mine off of ebay and it comes in a stip with fasteners to hook onto your wood canopy...........look frigging awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well worth the time and money, got mine for $14.00 go check it out.......type in moonlights in ebay

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

i checked earlier after reading your other post somewhere. the only thing they had was like 300 bucks. so tryied google and found those.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

i bought the strip one to. I think it was the 10 inch. Its in my 75 and i love it. You will actually notice a big difference in your fishes behavior and how active they become at night. Not only that the blue glowing lights up the tank and makes it look really nice


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

:nod:


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> i bought the strip one to. I think it was the 10 inch. Its in my 75 and i love it. You will actually notice a big difference in your fishes behavior and how active they become at night. Not only that the blue glowing lights up the tank and makes it look really nice


did you get your from ebay also?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Heres a good start for your search............

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-15-LED-AQUARIUM-MO...1QQcmdZViewItem

The people who make them are out of Glauster MA. good luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

assclown said:


> Heres a good start for your search............
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-15-LED-AQUARIUM-MO...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The people who make them are out of Glauster MA. good luck


you rock







i lokked earlier and found nothing i have a 48" long tank would the 15 led be too much? i'm gonna order it tonight! thank you


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...ATS&Category=43
man check this out 
For all your lighting needs


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

nice find hemi


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

do you think you could just use black lights to get the same effect.. or no... anyone try using blacklights and get a good effect or would it not work good.?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i remember seein that black lights f*ck up p's eyes.. dont kno frome xperience tho


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> i remember seein that black lights f*ck up p's eyes.. dont kno frome xperience tho


No goooooooodaaaaaaaa...............


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

how do you hook these lights up?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> i remember seein that black lights f*ck up p's eyes.. dont kno frome xperience tho


like what permanently or just when they are on the make them look wierd???

cuz otherwise ill just get some of those led things when i build my top


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

they come with plug in, wire with leds haging / comes with cable hooks and a nail 
or just staple etc.........


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2006)

awesome find hemi







do you have these?? pics please
how do you think the sunset lights would look?


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

kenneth said:


> i was wondering if anybody has this setup on there tank? pics? worth it?
> 
> http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/ordering/li...r2solutions.htm


Well, I went ahead and bought the 36" version of these. I've been debating on getting some for some time since I've been using a standard 20" dim incandescent for the same purpose for years, but have grown tired of replacing bulbs and think the blue hue would look cooler and more spread out over my 75 gallon. The other products people have found are a definitely good deal cheaper than this one, but I like the way it's constructed with the aluminum cover.

The P's definitely love the dim night lighting to play in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

Zip said:


> i was wondering if anybody has this setup on there tank? pics? worth it?
> 
> http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/ordering/li...r2solutions.htm


Well, I went ahead and bought the 36" version of these. I've been debating on getting some for some time since I've been using a standard 20" dim incandescent for the same purpose for years, but have grown tired of replacing bulbs and think the blue hue would look cooler and more spread out over my 75 gallon. The other products people have found are a definitely good deal cheaper than this one, but I like the way it's constructed with the aluminum cover.

The P's definitely love the dim night lighting to play in.
[/quote]
do you have any pics?
i also have a 75 gallon 48x20x18 is a 36" strip e-nuff light?


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

[/quote]
do you have any pics?
i also have a 75 gallon 48x20x18 is a 36" strip e-nuff light?
[/quote]

I don't have any night pics, because my digital camera sucks at low light. The 36" will be enough for me I'm sure ( I just ordered it half an hour ago ) since the 20" incandescent I'm replacing works for me. I like having some shadows for the P's to come in and out of (I think they do too)....depends on your personal taste.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

thats a great idea . (the shadows for the ps to go in and out of).
i dont know what moonlights i'm gonna get yet??


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2006)

right here :rasp:


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

kenneth said:


> right here :rasp:


just ordered some for my new DIY tank im building now.72x30x18 these things are going to look sweet


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2006)

cool deal! cant wait to see pics


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Received my R2 moonlights today..nice little unit, great packing - they had it triple-boxed. Too bad I don't have something to take night pics with.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

A moon light is definately worth it. You can observe their behavior at night. I have 2 setups, both I purchased online around $18. I use the bulb for my 42g Hex and light strip for 26g bowfront.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Anyone tried these ? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-15-LED-AQUARIUM-MO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

matc said:


> Anyone tried these ? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-15-LED-AQUARIUM-MO...1QQcmdZViewItem


yes i just recieved them two days - i tried them out in my tank that is running now which is a 48" long 90 gal. and i think it is to much.Them little leds are bright.Hopefully they look better in my new tank.15 LED is to much for a 48"long tank


----------



## mattd390 (Dec 5, 2005)

lewdog said:


> Anyone tried these ? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-15-LED-AQUARIUM-MO...1QQcmdZViewItem


yes i just recieved them two days - i tried them out in my tank that is running now which is a 48" long 90 gal. and i think it is to much.Them little leds are bright.Hopefully they look better in my new tank.15 LED is to much for a 48"long tank
[/quote]

So about half of that would be ideal?


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

mattd390 said:


> Anyone tried these ? http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-15-LED-AQUARIUM-MO...1QQcmdZViewItem


yes i just recieved them two days - i tried them out in my tank that is running now which is a 48" long 90 gal. and i think it is to much.Them little leds are bright.Hopefully they look better in my new tank.15 LED is to much for a 48"long tank
[/quote]

So about half of that would be ideal?
[/quote]
i'd go with the 10 LEDs so they still act normal at night with it not being to bright in a 48" long tank


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

You can't remove some leds ? I have a 60'' and I really don't want something bright


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

matc said:


> You can't remove some leds ? I have a 60'' and I really don't want something bright


No u can't remove any but u could wrap some up in tin foil maybe or point them upward.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The plug that came with my led strip has voltage change capability to dim light intensity.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

rchan11, where did you get your moonlight ?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

matc said:


> rchan11, where did you get your moonlight ?


I bought it online locally. The guy told me he put it together himself. You can buy those parts at Radio Shack. Replace your adaptor with one including voltage regulator.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

I must have ordered the romantic version of the moonlights - a couple days after installing them, my P's resumed spawning after a several month hiatus. Looks like the pleco gets eggs for breakfast!


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Finally got a pic with the moonlights. The P's had yet another spawn. The P in the foreground is a male guarding a nest of eggs (not that you can make that out in the pic)


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

Construction Paper.

I just put some blue construction paper between the light hood and the glass of the tank and it worked nicely making everything blue. And Red, and Yellow, and the other colors of the paper. It may not produce as brillant of a blue as the other stuff, but it sure looks cool from where I am sitting.


----------



## rubinm (Jan 24, 2006)

i just got a really nice set up on ebay that looks awesome and has a lunar phase controler.

pics to come


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

just recived my moonlights today and i love them already. i bought them from digikits i think it was like $29. here is a pic of what the kit looked like and what it looks like when its installed.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

HEMI,

I saw the link you posted for the moonlights ... did you buy those? I was wondering how they looked in the tank? They look sweet and definitely at a good price ... I was just wondering if the 20" what too much light ... I have a 45 gallon tank as of now.


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

Zip said:


> Well, I went ahead and bought the 36" version of these. I've been debating on getting some for some time since I've been using a standard 20" dim incandescent for the same purpose for years, but have grown tired of replacing bulbs and think the blue hue would look cooler and more spread out over my 75 gallon. The other products people have found are a definitely good deal cheaper than this one, but I like the way it's constructed with the aluminum cover.
> 
> The P's definitely love the dim night lighting to play in.


I noticed today that 2 of my 16 LED's are already burned out !!


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageA...ATS&Category=43

I was thinkin of getting a couple of these and putting them under some black sand that would look awsome if i made some type of runway or design under the sand. It would look like the lights at a movie theatre or something to that extent.


----------

